# Scratched Heel - Tips/Fixes/Repairs?



## jackieheartsyou (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey everyone, so I turned 21 a few days ago and my friends wanted to take me club/bar hopping. Needless to say I was really drunk and probably stumbled up and down the street. Anyway, I got home and saw the biggest scratches/scuffs on my heels. I'm pretty bummed because they are my favorite pair but I'm not sure if it's possible to fix. Any ideas?







  	In the pic you can see the white scuff down the heel. It's a shiny shoe, here's a link to the shoes online http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VTAUC2/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=486539851&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B001RTSKZ0&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05V0XQPFH41CBR8KY8DZ

  	Thanks in advance!


----------

